# Dark Bloodlines (Sign Up Thread!)



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

The RP is based on a medieval times Vampiric Cult. 

There will be 2 basic groups, Vampires, Thralls (to act for us at daylight hours and guard our tombs do not be mistaken you wont be weak I will likely need thralls), and Witch Hunters. I will be the head of the Vampiric cult and will direct the Witchhunters leader (he will still have some independence) Im shooting for 3 in each group, but surplus is welcome because not every1 always stays. I will ask you to be the leader of the witch hunters, it is not first come first serve! 

I will also appoint leaders for the Vampires and Witch Hunters (2nd in command or less acting as field sergeants if you please, or shotcallers.

Take my example for Character description.

Associations: Vampire
Name: Victor Von Gargemel
Appearance: Black red trimmed archaic armor adorned with spikes and blades, black neck length hair covering one eye, black fully dialated eyes, and wears a skull mask made out of the skull of a pope, and an inverse pentagram on his chestplate.
Weapons: Taloned gauntlets, slim curved scimitar, bladed wrist guards.
Background: Recognized noble from Germany he is centuries old and has been a vampire since he was twenty... 300 years ago. He emerged as head of the Vampires after a brutal civil war.

I hope I can get some people to join Ill be making the full story once the action thread gets started. Hope your all interested. :biggrin:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Ascociation: Witchhunters
Name: Havlok Vetrinari
Aperence: Havlock was always the small one in the room. It wasnt that he was small, it was that he didnt want you to see him. He wore a black ring on his middle finger with the letter *V* carved into it. he was pasty, because he always wore black, and stayed out of the sun to avoid losing his perpetual nightvision. He always wore black. He always died his hair black. Black was stylish. Black said _Heres a man who has class_ But of course everyone knew that the background was never really black. A dark grey or green was the best camaflage. 
Wepons: Vetrinari never caried wepons. Carrying wepons ment you needed wepons, and words were so much more suited to the jobs wepons do. That or some lovely poisons. 
Background: Everyone who was anyone went to the assasins school. But of couse it wasent called the assasins school, that would imply it was run by assasins, and everyone knows assisins arent keen to let out who they are.
Wepons: The ring is holow and contains a small amout of poisen (Killy amounts). If he needs to there are knives in the basement, but poisons are much more subtle... The ring never seems to be empty, he's never used it:wink:. (And it helps to have more stashed away)

Quite sorry Noise marine, I was going for a charictor in one of my favorite books, amnd I kinda went a little overboard with trying to copy his wrighting style. Its not relly suited for this anyway. Heres a new one:

Ascociation: Witchunters
Name: Vincint Alegro
Aperence: Short black hair, robust skin, about 5' 4" and a slight scar under his left temple.
Wepons: Heavy crosbow, 2 hand crosbows around his bealt, a fencing sword, a Bastard(Hand+a Half) sword, a silver cross, a leather breastblate, leather bracers, a hunting dagger, stakes, and a round wooden shield. (hope I'm not going overboard, I will keep weight in mind when chosing what to take with me at any given time)
Background: A noble from Venice, Vincint likes to complain about other countries. He spent a short time learning in a monistery, but got kicked out for being an agresive figter, who just couldn't give up the habit. His family saved him from punishment after beating up another monk, but they were pretty pised so they sent him to germany, where he was recruited by a witchhunter who saw him fighting. When he returned to Italy he began hunting creatures in venice and has traveled back to germany recently because of rumers about Gargemel.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

hmm.. never done anything medival before, guess I'll give this a shot though.

Faction: Witch Hunters
Name: Orin Karningh
Appearence: Folded, well kept (shiny) steel paltemail armour with deep green trim. Family crest (Dragon Wrapped around a lance with mountains in the background) on the left pauldron; whole set is a family heirloom. Average height, shortish brown hair, full mustach/goatee mix. Ice blue eyes.
Weapons: Steel combat spear and steel claymore (very finely crafted, family heirloom)
Background: Comes from a fairly influential Germanic family, very hot temper, well versed in several languages, and combat. At 19 joined the Inquisition, was placed within the Witch Hunters, however his temper has kept him from advancing very far in the last 11 years.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Ahh... So many new faces...


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Associations: Witch hunters
Name: Gorden witchbane
Appearance: A heavy brown cloak covering shining plate armour with golden highlights and a red rose on the chest, brown dreadlocks, blue eyes and a large build
Weapons: Crossbow with bolts blessed by a preist, a hand and a half sword with a red blade with a hilt of inlaid gold, a long dagger conceled on each arm and a silver stake that shrinks and grows at demand.
Background: spent most of he's young life as a priest, up untill a rogue vampire sought to destroy the church and it's enhabitants by himself to gain a higher status among it's kind. the lone vampire killed several preist before being impaled onto a wooden stake from behind by gorden. after the death, gorden was accepted into an arm of the church that perfomed excorsits and goes and slays inhuman monstrosities. gorden excelled at his position and soon became one of ther best at he's trade. he has a calm mood and loves to have the last line, he seeks only the reward of knowing that he has finished he's purpose


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Associations: Vampire
Name: Simeon Dricomire
Appearance: With bone white skin, he usually keeps himself wrapped up in a dark green cloak. He also wears black leather armour at all times, with a metal plate across his chest to protect himself.
Weapons: Crossbow, _lots_ of daggers, and a short sword.
Background: Grew up near the Great Forest, until bitten by a vampire. Wandered around Europe for a few years. Has devolaped a burning hate for Witch Hunters, ever since one nearly got him, before getting a dagger in the neck. Has worn armour ever since.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Discy I would sugest that you take out the Von in your name as its more of a term for a Vampire noble, and try and make your description a little longer.

Also Scaefer, your character description sounds like an insane man babbling, try and make your entry more neat, you can be a bit more eccentric in the action thread.

So far I think this is going good.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Associations: Vampire
Name: Lady Cecilia Qatana
Appearance: Shoulder length black hair and powdery white skin. She is always dressed in a skin tight black leather suit with black gloves and black high heeled boots. Her eyes glow a crimson red and she is regarded as very beautiful.
Weapons: Her favourite weapon is a whip though she usually has a serrated knife in her boot and sometimes even fights in hand-to-hand without the use of weapons.
Background: Lady Qatana as she likes to be known as was born into a rich English family about 200-250 years ago and was ensured a life of luxury. Unfortunately a Vampire posing as a rich noble became friends with, and then devoured, her family. Cecilia was the only one to rise as the others were all too badly mutilated to be revived and she vowed to track down and rip the Vampire responsible limb from limb. She took Gargemel's side in the civil war and since then has amused herself by seducing men at night only to turn on them at the last moment and suck them dry (err not in the sexual way). She is cruel and sadistic and takes every opportunity to remind those who she has infected of how much they squirmed and shrieked and so on and so forth. . .


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

DONT FORGET THE VAMPIRES! its a smaller sign up rate than I anticipated, if any1 who has already signed up wants me to start the action thread speak up.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

You could start up the Action Thread if you want though it's a shame we don't have any Thralls. . .


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Associations: Vampire
Name: Fred.
Appearance: Long dark brown hair, long leather cape and very dark brown eyes. 
Weapons: Large 2 handed sword and his bare hands.
Background: Fred comes from the north but moved to germany when he was 23. There he was bitten 190 years ago. He was on Gargemels sided during the civil war. He usualy just attack his victims and defeat them with his bare hands as he doesent want to ruin the body. He does not have any last name that he can remember,


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

i would like you to start now, though it might be a good idea to let maybe a few more people sign up....


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

Associations:Thrall
Name: Jorn Fiialan
Appearance: Medium build, 35 years old (actually 215 years old) ,White hair, Plate armour shoulders,chain mail vest, Maroon clothes, (a tunic, pants and a normal looking cloak)
Weapons:two cestuses, one on each hand and wooden needles that he uses to quickly kill un-armoured foes. 
Background: Turned to a thrall by his wife on his wedding night, she then was killed by the witchhunters and he was hunted for months on end, barely escaping alive he then lost the witchhunters and came under the service of (insert master here) who he now serves un willingly. He is now bitter towards all vampires and is silently self loathing. He is originaly from sweeden.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

ok I think we need one more witchhunter to start.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

*...Someone Sign Up! ! !*


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

I say we should start now, because evil always outnumbers good and i think that this might be a good way to represent this.


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

whos going to be my master? anyone can be but i cant really start without knowing my master


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Hmmmm..... I guess I will, unless any1 else wants to step up.


----------

